# Boulevard 2011



## Zitter (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody going out this year? The weather looks like it'll be a lot better than the previous couple years.

http://socalreg.com/schedule.asp?race=Boulevard+RR


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Won't be racing but I am hoping to be there taking pictures. I have several friends that will be riding.


----------



## mrk_d (Apr 11, 2010)

rward325 said:


> Won't be racing but I am hoping to be there taking pictures. I have several friends that will be riding.


Do you have a website/gallery for your photos?


----------

